# help moving sailing boat from San Pedro to Redondo Beach



## Cathy17 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am looking for someone to help sail my boat from San Pedro to Redondo Beach. 
I bought a Coronado 25 and an new to sailing. 
I am berthing at King Harbor Redondo and need to move it from San Pedro Cabrillo Marina by the end of September. 
Please let me know if interested. Credentials and References would be wonderful. Thank you 
Cathy


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Cathy17 said:


> I am looking for someone to help sail my boat from San Pedro to Redondo Beach.
> I bought a Coronado 25 and an new to sailing.
> I am berthing at King Harbor Redondo and need to move it from San Pedro Cabrillo Marina by the end of September.
> Please let me know if interested. Credentials and References would be wonderful. Thank you
> Cathy


Hi Cathy,
As long as you've got sails and/or an operable engine, that's just a daysail from San Pedro to Redondo. My boat is slipped in Redondo but I'm not planning on being down there until October. There are a few people on this site with boats in the area that would probably be willing to give you a hand.

Usually there is little wind first thing in the morning with a gradual onshore breeze building in the afternoon, just avoid anything that sounds like Santa Ana winds and it's just a short hop.

Not much to say, just giving this a bump.

Here's a great site for weather predictions for your future sails;

Sailing Weather - Marine Weather Forecasts for Sailors and Adventurers - PassageWeather

Best of luck,

goat


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm out of Dana Point. Know Redondo pretty well. I'll help you out if you want. Do you have decent sails and a reliable motor? That's all you need. It's a easy daysail. PM me if you wish. (I"m only available on weekends)


----------



## tractor (Sep 5, 2015)

Just echoing previous posts - that's a very straightforward daysail and I bet you'll find people at your marina excited to come along


----------



## Friend of Ned (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Cathy17,

My nephew and I sail out of San Pedro and would enjoy helping you sail over to King Harbor. Let me know if you still need assistance.

Friend of Ned


----------

